# Mega Man X-Tinction (Anthro Megaman RP)



## Baalf (Nov 30, 2017)

Synopsis:
The story in this RP is canon. ...from a certain point of view. ...Okay, basically this is just an RP that flips the whole plot behind Megaman X and Zero on its head. It kind of stems from my extreme disdain towards these two franchises. I loved the original Megaman games. Megaman was likeable, he wasn't overly edgy, he got cool gadgets and pets, and he fought other robot men. Frankly, it felt harmless. ...And then Mega Man X came, and it turned into what felt like an edgy, anti-nature story that I felt so uncomfortable in to the point where it wasn't fun for me. Mega Man was edgy, had no cool pets, and worst of all: most of his enemies were animals. Throughout the franchise, I got the feeling that only humans could be good. Only humans were important.

...I hated this setting so much that it kept me from fully enjoying what, at its core, was still the same game with well composed music and unique levels. I didn't want to slay elephants and ostriches as a robot human, and now adays with most animals EXCEPT humans being threatened or endangered, my disdain for killing animals as a humanoid has grown. This, actually, isn't the first time I've made an RP in this vein, though they usually get started for a while and die off. I don't expect this to be any different, but I hope it goes well.

Plot:
Today is the year 56XX. Mankind has gone through turmoil and war, but has fully recovered from everything that has happened. Water and food were plentiful for humans, colonies thrived, and life and the planet itself may never be any more... lifeless.

It all started many years ago. Evil reared its ugly head, and a new hero arose to combat this evil who set its sites on world domination. Many times has this hero defeated this threat, and through his efforts he had become a true hero to the planet. But when the evil finally subsided, the hero was put in stasis for the next wave of evil. ...And this was where it got complicated. New villains arose, labeled as Mavericks by humans. These creatures were deemed dangerous and a threat to human kind. ...But this, however, was started through the mind of a powerful evil. Many of these "Mavericks" were in fact evil, but some were not. In fact, others were hidden defenders of the earth. They existed to protect the planet from harm: which the new true evil hated. These robots wished to protect all life, but the evil mind deemed all non-human life as worthless and a waste of space. And that is how Mavericks came to be classified: any Reploid in the shape of any creature other than a human was classified as a Maverick. Anyone who fought along side these Reploids was, also, a Maverick.

The long-time hero cared not about the truth. He had become corrupt into believe the lies told to him. One by one, innocent reploids who tried to defend the earth were destroyed as the hero alongside his closest friend, a swordsman created by the same great evil the hero fought millenia before who helped in keeping him corrupted. Many years later, a great appocalypse finally ensued that wiped out most life on Earth. ...But the hero survived, as did his friend. It was years later that the war began again. Humans tried to reclaim the Earth, while the defenders (as well as the true Mavericks) tried to fight back.

...But the ancient hero was starting to see the truth. He realized that some of the reploids he had slain had only wished to protect the Earth, and so he joined a rebellion against his best friend. ...Throwing away the lies he was told into a holographic device, he went to combat his old friend. ...But failed. His old data had been retrieved and stuffed in a holographic image where he resumed his battle to wipe out non-human life, but as a hologram he could do little, so he acted through his friend.

Fastforward to today, and now humans have controlled 98% of the Earth, including the oceans. Most non-humans had gone extinct: many wildlife was hunted to extinction, pets were neutered to points they couldn't recover from, and with new research: even meat animals were obsolete. Humans had little value for forests that provided oxygen, as they had found new ways to produce it. This left only a few forests left, and brave reploids who wished to combat the greedy human race in protecting the planet's last few wildlife sanctuaries from disappearing.

...And these sanctuaries were more important than they appeared. The human inventions have caused the planet to heat up to serious temperatures. There was no snow anymore, and some areas near the equator got so hot they were unlivable. Through their expansionism, humans were spelling their own doom, and only the Defenders understood why. They knew that humans had gone too far, yet it wasn't all their fault: they had just been corrupted by the Swordsman and the ideals passed down onto him. They knew, one day, humans, reploids and other life could live in peace once more.


Rules:
You are a member of the Defenders and, yes, the main villain is actually Zero. As for the "Old evil" that supposedly created Zero, in Mega Man 2 Power Fighters, if you beat the game with Bass, Wily goes onto this plan for a new creation that would surpass Bass. This new creation, believe it or not, was Zero. ...I don't know how canon that ending is, but I thought it was interesting to bring up.

I'd really prefer animal-based reploids, though there are two types: Defenders who try to restrain their powers and act on what they think is right, and the Mavericks who are relentless and carefree killers. Now, the Defenders aren't perfect, as they still may have great bias against humans, but they are generally more tame than Mavericks. I'm trying to flesh out my own character: I'm thinking about a tanky Wombat reploid for this one.

*Also, I do NOT have a discord server, and I am not willing to make one or do an RP on Discord or other chat sites due to my low bandwidth. Please understand.*


----------



## Steelite (Dec 1, 2017)

Ready when you are, fella.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm leaving this open for other people to join if they wish. If I can't get any, we'll start.

The idea for my character I have is a small yet hefty Wombat mech who uses electric bolos in an attempt to disable opponents, but has a large swinging ball he uses as a melee weapon. And if all else fails, his fists and claws are his weapon. Thinking of the name "Bolo Batwom," keeping with an Australlian theme but using a more underrated Australlian weapon instead of a boomerang (which, in reality, is a toy, not a weapon).


----------



## Steelite (Dec 2, 2017)

I'd bring in an axe (one-handed) and a battle-axe (two-handed).


Spoiler: Titan Axe














Spoiler: Titan Great-Axe


----------



## Steelite (Dec 7, 2017)

I can safely say... no-one seems to be interested.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 7, 2017)

OOC: Yeah, I was going to start it today.

Today was a normal day for the defenders, which was to say a struggle of life and death. Two brave defenders were leading a small batallion of other defenders against a large group of humanoid robots. One was a somewhat bulky wombat-robot weilding swinging flails that were twirling violently. He swung them and managed to knock away three of them. "Ugh, again with the humans wanting to drain every last bit of energy from this planet. Can't just let nature have a few areas to itself," the Wombat said. "Steelite Minotaur, how are you holding up?"


----------



## Steelite (Dec 7, 2017)

Steel (short for Steelite) can be seen swinging an axe into the thin air. Every time he does so, he looks like he "conks" into the air at his side, causing a wave of infrasound and ultrasound to fire out and pierces through targets in a row (sounding like a small thunder roars from a distance). He's managed to take down about 5 from afar to keep them from getting near the team.

- So far so good. How's it in your end ?

Steel is probably the least advanced/upgraded of the whole defenders (because he wants to be "at the best of [his] core", without upgrades), to the point it can be hard to tell if he's actually a reploid or not. All he has is a set of golden plate armor covering his hands, chest, abdomen, waist, tail, and thighs ; his hooves have been modified into avian talons. Other than that, he barely has any enhancments or upgrades built into him.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 8, 2017)

Bolo Batwom wasn't much more advanced. His bolos were fairly strong and surged with electricity that was specialized in immobilizing targets. In addition, he was fairly strong, and had claws on his fingers. Outside that, there wasn't much special about him, and he was quite slow and bulky.

"Scrubs aren't a problem for me," Bolo Batwom said after punching another robot. "It's the Maverick Hunters I'm worried about. Anyone who defends nature is considered an enemy of the human race, and enemies of humans are considered Mavericks, so reploids like us are treated as villains as well as the real mavericks!"


----------



## Steelite (Dec 8, 2017)

Steel brandishes his axe, this time launching outward a retractable blade towards a small group of robots, as the blade explodes upon impact like a standard grenade, clearing them out in one shot.

- Hunters scum-bags...

He cracks his knuckles, then adjusts his glasses.

- Driving us to near extinction just to claim our living habitats... then waging wars against one another to reclaim the lands.

He tightens the grip on his axe, his eyes carefully scanning the area in his sight, getting ready for anything that may show up... or, even worse, possibly a Maverick Hunter.

- Hey, just askin'... if any of those Hunters show up, do you think we can survive the onslaught ?


----------



## Baalf (Dec 9, 2017)

"I think I can take them," Bolo Batwom replied. "Just as long as it's not..."

Before he could even say his name, a robot appeared in the fray. It was none other than the self-procclaimed hero himself: Zero.

"Ah, so you have arrived, Zero. Abert's crowning achievement, and his only successful attempt at taking over the world," Bolo Batwom said.

"Save those empty words, Maverick scum," Zero stated.

"Maverick scum?" Bolo questioned. "Because we don't look like you? Because we care of other creatures besides a several billion plus species of mostly narcissists, so it's become? You can label all the creatures you want as enemies of the human race, but it doesn't make us villains."

Zero shook his head at Bolo's comments.

"Your kind exists to destroy the human race," he said. "It's always been that way. Ever since Sigma arrived, Earth has been hell. Humans have died left and right, yet those stupid animals have been protected by Sigma's forces. They existed only to kill humans, and not destroy anything else."

"And you are no worse than they are," Bolo mentioned. "We are not Mavericks. We are not here to kill humans. We wish to protect the few spots of environment left, for when they all get destroyed, the Earth's oxygen supply will deplete, and everything will die."

Zero paused for a moment. He was thinking about what Bolo said.

OOC: Non-Cannon Star Wars reference #1:
"Your thoughts betray you, Zero," Bolo Batwom said. "I see the good in you. ...The conflict."

"...There is... no conflict," Zero responded.


----------



## Steelite (Dec 9, 2017)

Steel growls, tightening his grip over his axe.

- Look at what you humans always do, Zero. Ever since you humans came, OUR lives have been hell. We "stupid animals" have died left and right, not protected. And while taking our habitats away from us to build all your metropolis, you also wage wars with other humans. We animals are only caught in the crossfire.

He lets out a huff.

- I don't care what that Sigma of yours does, but if his "protection" makes us targets of you and your Hunters, you best give him a visit first.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 10, 2017)

"...Sigma's gone for good," Zero said. "And good riddance. After the carnage of my creator, humans were making a comeback, and then that sissy animal-lover tried to ruin things."

"Uhhh, Sigma didn't care about animals," Batwom said.

"Hmph! Then why did he have a dog?" Zero asked.

"X had one too when he was Megaman," Batwom added.

"...Worthless piece of scrap metal," Zero said. "That's why X destroyed him. ...And Beat... and Tango too. They were animals, and they cannot..."

"Can I stop you for a moment?" Batwom asked. "I feel we're driving this whole "humans are narcisists who only care about themselves" motif down to the ground. I'm not really believing this. Perhaps we could tone it down a bit?"

"Just shut up and die, you stupid animal!" Zero shouted before charging at Bolo Batwom.

Bolo threw one of his weapons at Zero to try and restrain him. It worked, and his bolos wrapped around Zero, temporarily stopping him. ...But it wouldn't last long.

"Steele, should we run or attack?" Bolo asked. "Attacking's riskier than you may think."


----------



## Steelite (Dec 10, 2017)

Steel grunts at Zero and feels the need to retort :

- Try this on for size !

He then cleaves his axe right at Zero's face with all his strength (and anger), at the same time unleashing a large wave of infrasound and ultrasound at point-blank range, hoping to damage Zero enough, before stepping backwards, calling out to his squad.

- We're gettin' the f@#$ outta here ! Quick !

He then tenses himself with his axe readied, preparing to hold back the Maverick Hunter until his squad is back to safety.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 11, 2017)

Zero was ready to get hit by Steel's axe, and got sent backward. This, however, did not destroy him, and even released him from his restraints. "Stupid Minotaur. You remind me of a fatter, less timid version of one of my past enemies (Mino Magnus), and you will be destroyed just as hard! ...Huh?"

Zero stopped his attack. It sounded like he was listening to something, and Bolo could just make something out.

"Terror Dactyl... Terrorizing the city with giant flying machines," was what he heard. "Return and deal with this immediately."
"Argh! I'm in the middle of fighting a pair of Mavericks at one of the last forests, call me later," Zero started. "...Grrrrr, you two survive today, but you won't survive for long. You will be destroyed like all those who oppose the human race." With that, Zero left.

"Grrr, I want to believe he's being corrupted," Bolo said. "Steel, do you know of Albert Wily has any living relatives?"


----------



## Steelite (Dec 11, 2017)

Steel was preparing himself for a struggle with Zero, but then dropped his tension when the hunter left. He lets out a sigh of relief, not certain how'd he survive against a swordsman like Zero, let alone defeating him. But that's not his concern atm.
Back to Bolo's question, he just shrugs.

- No idea about his relatives. Only barely know his rival, someone named Dr. Light... barely.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 12, 2017)

Just then, Steel and Bolo were getting a message themselves. They could just hear a male's voice.

"The Mavericks are attacking the city," the voice said. "I hear Zero is looking to combat the Mavericks right now. This would be a perfect chance to show the humans that you, as the defenders of nature, are working for a cause worth protecting."

"Are you suggesting that we HELP Zero?" Bolo shouted.

"Yes, that is exactly what I'm suggesting," the voice said.

"And why should I after all the chaos he's caused!?" Bolo questioned.

"Zero is a complicated creature," the voice said. "His mind is a combination of justice and evil intentions, but there's still good in him. We just have to unlock the good side of his brain to get him to our side."

"What is "Good and evil" anyway!?" Bolo shouted. "You're acting like that's a black and white subject!"


----------



## Steelite (Dec 12, 2017)

Steel responds to the voice with just as suspicion and frustration :

- You're telling us, animals, to try to convince... a human !? You outta your mind !? You know how much of a "complicated creature" that sucker is, and you expect us to--... oh you gotta be kiddin' me.

He shakes his head.

- I don't know... either we try to "unlock the good side of his brain", or he tries to fry our brain with his light saber. I love where this is going already.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 13, 2017)

"Ugh! Why can't we just destroy him and be done with it!?" Bolo shouted.
"Cause you will be no worse than the Mavericks," the voice said.
"Ugh, not the "You'll be no better than them" argument!" Bolo complained.
"Besides, I... I'm not..." the voice stuttered. "Look, you want humans to stop harming nature, right? The only way they're going to learn is if you fight for them."
"...I hate you right now," Bolo replied. "Alright, we'll go fight the same Maverick our worst enemy is fighting I guess. ...But who will protect this forest while we're gone?"
"We will have more reploids dispatched to that area," the voice said. "Please go and help the humans."

Bolo shook his head at that comment. "Do... do you really think we should after what they've done, Steel? Part of me just feels like he's being cowardly towards the human race."


----------



## Steelite (Dec 13, 2017)

Steel lets out a huff.

- Dunno 'bout you, but it seems like we're gonna have to go with the cliche "an enemy of my enemy is my ally" here.

He haults his axe over his back.

- Ugh, fine... we'll go. Let's just get this over with. But if it goes wrong, don't blame me for "accidentally" blowing him up in my self-defense attempt.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 14, 2017)

Over the skies of a large city, you could see several Pteradactyl-shaped planes flying over the city. It didn't take long for some of the ships to start fighting missles onto the city, causing chaos to ensue. Likewise, Zero was already on his way, being flown there on a fairly plain-looking vessel.

...But Bolo and Steel had no flying vessels to use. They noticed that the plains were flying quite low, maybe they could climb a building and get on from up there. Watching a few of the plains just plow through some of the taller buildings told Bolo that the plain drivers didn't care and barely needed to.

Bolo also considered the possibility that their might also be ground troops. Sure enough, he saw several suspicious reploids with masks on going into a tall building. Bolo figured this building would be a rendezvous point for them.

"Well, I have a feeling that building will be where we start," Bolo said. Bolo noticed that a couple of the masked reploids were waiting outside, possibly to stop anyone from entering. "Steel, would you like a swing at them?"


----------



## Steelite (Dec 14, 2017)

Steel cracks his knuckles, then puts his axe away, and pulls out a scythe, also made of plain steel and iron, with a bit of titanium and silver mixed in. Half of the blade glows with black aura, seemingly made of the same energy used in Zero's light-saber. Otherwise, it doesn't appear to have any special effects at all.






He brings it over his shoulders.

- Do I ever.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 14, 2017)

The two henchmen noticed Steel coming towards them and brandishes some fairly large guns. They asked no questions and fired large yellow orbs of energy straight at Steel. They assumed he would be too slow to dodge them, but didn't know how well he could deflect or absorb them.


----------



## Steelite (Dec 14, 2017)

Steel is indeed as they assume, too slow to dodge projectiles, however he doesn't really show it, and instead simply makes a quick swing with his scythe to knock them out. Then he immediately charges in and brandishes his scythe at the two masked reploids, but only hitting them with the blunt side, to disarm them. Then he pins one of them on the ground with the top of the scythe, and the other with his foot, to hold them still.

- What is going on here ?

He doesn't really wanna kill anyone, even an enemy, if he can avoid it... as long as it doesn't have any serious consequence afterwards... but if the masked reploids try to attack him again, he won't hesitate to test how sharp his scythe is.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 15, 2017)

Bolo Batwom then brandishes his own secret weapon, a double flail. ...Which is essentially just a bolo-set tied to a metal staff, but it works. He goes up to them and sees a third masked reploid come out. He swings his flail onto him, with one bolo hitting the weapon and the other hitting his head, knocking him out.

"I'll tell you what's going on," Bolo started. "We're here to shut down this opporation."


----------



## Steelite (Dec 15, 2017)

Steel makes a grin, as he brings the scythe blade outward.

- The one with less kill counts has to pay for dinner tonight !

He then puts on a conical hat made of lightweight but sturdy titanium, stands up-straight next to the entrance, with his scythe held straight up near him, as he gestures towards the entrance, like a formal military soldier (though, he's obviously just joking around) :

- After you.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 16, 2017)

"What, now we're throwing a contest into this?" Bolo asked. "We're already going to be working alongside our worst enemy, why do, argh! You know what, whatever, let's do it."

Bolo charges inside and is confronted by more guards who fire straight at Bolo. Bolo twirls his flail around quickly to create a whirling shield that was meant to absorb the shots, or at least deflect them, but at the very least it slowed them down and weakened them. He then started slinging some spare bolos at some of the guards, hoping to knock them out. He managed to knock out three, but there were more, and some were pouring out from upstairs.


----------



## Steelite (Dec 16, 2017)

Steel jumps in, passing Bolo, and busts his scythe up :

- Try this on for scythe !

The guards not knocked out by Bolo, instead, get whacked and smacked left and right. The scythe isn't glowing with a black aura like before, and now the blade looks like a piece of steel/iron, no more and no less. The base sharpness, without the enhancement of that "black plasma", is only enough to leave scratches on the guards' armors, not futting them up into pieces... but the durability still allows Steel to freely and wildly swing it all around without breaking it.
And, apparently, Steel is having too much fun with his beat-em-up moments.
After all, Steel is at his best with blunt damage.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 17, 2017)

They fought their way to the top of the building, where they looked over to see that the mothership was nearing the building, about to crash into the building they were on. They figured the only way to get onto the ship was to jump. ...But it was crashing into the building. They would have to get inside the machine quick. ...To make matters worse, a couple of guards were coming out to fire at the two.

"Great, do you think we can reliably make the jump?" Bolo asked.


----------



## Steelite (Dec 17, 2017)

Steel looks at the guards, then at the mothership, and finally at Bolo.

- If you ask me, NOPE.

Making a leap from their current location to the mothership, with this kind of distance, is just as bad as that infamous Leap of Faith in the Assassin's Creed games.
And if anyone notices even just a tad bit, Steel is far from an assassin.

- I'd have an easier time running all the way back down the ground !


----------



## Baalf (Dec 18, 2017)

"What are YOU two doing here!?" Suddenly, Bolo and Steel look back and see Zero behind them. "Did you two beat up those reploids? Cause you didn't do a very good job."

"Look, we're here to help this time," Bolo Batwom said. "We're not out to destroy the human race. We just want to protect nature from humans. What human do by themselves to themselves is none of our business, we're not cereal killers like the Mavericks. We're lawful.

OOC: Non-cannon Star Wars reference #2:
"If you're not with me, you're my enemy," Zero replied.

"Only the Sith deal in absolutes," Bolo responded back.


----------



## Steelite (Dec 18, 2017)

Steel looks at the mother-ship about to crash at the building, and points behind Zero.

- We're about to be ABSOLUTELY DEAD over there, pretty boy !

He then grabs Bolo's hand, and makes a joke salute gesture at Zero.

- Nothin' personal !

With that, he pulls Bolo and rushes down the stairs and gets out of the building, pretty certain that a Class-A Hunter like Zero wouldn't need help with that lousy situation.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 18, 2017)

...But Bolo fights back.

"What are you doing!?" Bolo shouted at Steel. "This is our only chance to fulfill our current mission! We won't get another chance to board that plane if we don't jump soon. Besides, we don't have time to go back down. If it crashes while we're still in the building, we'll be destroyed!"


----------



## Steelite (Dec 18, 2017)

Steel shakes his head in disbelief.

- I hate you so much right now, pal.

He then places his hand on the gem on his chest and activates it, as his whole golden armor retracts itself back into the gem.
Once the armor is done packing itself back, Steel appears even less like a Reploid. He doesn't seem to have any sort of cybernetics on him at all ; all he wears, now without the armor, is a tank-top, a scarf, a pair of cloth-wrap gloves, and pants, all black.







The only things that still makes him recognizable as a Reploid are his eyes and horns, which have a faint glow, white in color.
He turns his head and shoulders around a bit.

- Whew, so much easier to breathe... alright, now to make that infamous Leap of Faith.

However, Zero is still there as well.

- ... A'ight, pal, if you wanna have some stern words with us, you can have it at us AFTER we all are on that ship.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 19, 2017)

The three of them lept after the ship and hurried inside the ship before the crash. Inside, they had more time to talk.

"Hmph, you're an odd one, minotaur," Zero said. "You look borderline organic. What, did they make your skin from real bulls or something, though that sounds a bit hypocritical of so-called "Defenders of Nature" to do that."


----------



## Steelite (Dec 19, 2017)

Steel "pinches" his arm to show that it's indeed flesh, with nothing cybernetic/mechanical to it. He then picks up some fur on his shoulders to show the same deal.

- Oh I am perfectly organic, alright. Blood, flesh, bones, hearts, lungs, kidneys, guts and everything, perfectly organic. You think in this world every single creature gotta have some cybernetics inside and outside ?

He brings his scythe to the side, and activates the plasma on the blade again. Now it looks like a weapon Zero would have in his arsenal, but with a black aura.

- But, no, I am exactly as I am, ever since I was born. And by that I mean given natural birth by my parents, not created from biochemical stuffs inside some laboratory, pretty boy.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 20, 2017)

"Ugh, and I thought making reploids was enough for you tree-huggers," Zero said. "How did they even make a genetic Minotaur, anyway?"


----------



## Steelite (Dec 20, 2017)

Steel shakes his head in disappointment. He'd think natural births are still not THAT uncommon or even rare in this kind of world, but Zero is making him think otherwise.
He doesn't bother to explain, and just shrugs.

- Sucks to be you.

He then walks forward, deeper into the ship, his scythe readied.

- Alright, what do we do now ?


----------



## Baalf (Dec 21, 2017)

Suddenly, sirens blared off in the ship. It was crunch time, now.

*Wheel Gator's theme starts playing for dramatic effect*

"I suppose we get going," Bolo said as the three ran down the corridor of the ship.
It didn't take long for Terror Dactyl's henchmen to arive, and some were brandishing axes instead of shotguns. The ones with axes charged in on the group.

"I don't care how many of you there are, I'll slay every one of you by myself," Zero said.
"We're here to help!" Bolo shouted.
"Right. I turn my back and then you shove your weapons into my head," Zero said.
"Shut up!" Bolo shouted before he charged forward past Zero and slung a few bolos at the axe wielders. This tripped them in electric wire and caused them to fall down, opening up the way for the gunners.
"Pfft, it matters not to me what happens to you, but I'm staying behind you so I can keep my eye on you two," Zero said before going to Steel's side, ready to deflect shots with him.


----------



## Steelite (Dec 21, 2017)

Steel glances back at Zero and clicks his tongue.

- Sure.

He then holds makes his stance (like in the previous pic), as the scythe glows black. Then he throws his scythe outward, as it flies towards the shotgun wielders while spinning around itself horizontally, the blade cutting through the shots and leaving sharp/clean cuts on the henchmen's bodies, while the handle of the scythe bashing and knocking down the rest.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 22, 2017)

Zero just rolled his eyes and brought out his shield. This shield could deflect attacks and ALSO be used like a boomerang. He threw it shortly after Steel threw his scythe and it sliced through some of the enemies that Steel didn't know over.

"Hmph, I find your merciful tactics to be quite bizarre," Zero said. "They're just going to try and hurt you again once they recover from your attack."


----------



## Steelite (Dec 22, 2017)

Steel catches his scythe and puts it back on his back, also rolling his eyes at Zero.

- Of course. Because blowing everything up and dismembering everyone apart on sight always helps.

He then brandishes his scythe and charges at the rest of the enemies, wildly knocking them down in an onslaught. Only medium damage from his attacks, but at the same time none of the enemies could hit him once.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 23, 2017)

"Let's go, okay guys?" Bolo said before going into the next room.

Unfortunately, after a few more troop-filled rooms, they crame across a bomb hangar. There was a huge door below, and there were robot arms holding onto huge bombs. From what Bolo could tell, the only way across the room would be to run across the bombs. ...But if they stepped on them too hard, they would cause them to blow up. They did have a few raising and lowering platforms in between each of the bombs, though.

"Well, this looks fun," Bolo said.
"Pfft, nothing I can't handle," Zero said.


----------



## Steelite (Dec 23, 2017)

Steel clicks his tongue and takes a deep breath, then shakes his head and makes a sigh.

- Boooooiii...

He puts his weapons away and shrugs :

- Eh, you folks go ahead. I'm just gonna take it slow.

He knows well he cannot catch up with the two, and even without his armor, he might be heavy enough to detonate the bomb if he falls onto the floor, so he gotta take his time.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 24, 2017)

Bolo was quite heavy himself. He watched Zero go across the bombs as if it was nothing. This made him nervous.

"Let me just get over to the next platform, I think I can help you out." He then put a bolo end on the ground towards Steel's feet and tried walking across the bomb, making sure to leave the moving platform when it was level with the bomb. He crept slowly across the bomb and made it to the platform. "Grab the bolo if you think it would help."


----------



## Steelite (Dec 24, 2017)

Steel looks at the bolo, then at... the reploid of the same name, and tilts his head in slight confusion :

- How's this gonna help me again ?... Don't tell me you're gonna pull me from here straight to where you stand.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 25, 2017)

"If I could do that, I would," Bolo said. "I am trying to make it easier to keep ballance. I figure if you have something to hold onto that another person is holding onto, it might be easier to ballance. ...Though I'm not sure if there's any truth to that."


----------



## Steelite (Dec 25, 2017)

- Only one way to find out...

He then holds the end of the bolo and tries to make his way across the platform as carefully as possible, while at the same time also trying to keep his pace so he wouldn't fall behind.

- Why do I get the feeling we may get ambushed on our way across this place...


----------



## Baalf (Dec 25, 2017)

"Bah, Zero is problably going to take out most of what's in front of us," Bolo said while trying to cross the other bomb to the other side.


----------



## Steelite (Dec 27, 2017)

Steel still keeps his own pace, wanting to be as careful as possible. One mistake and it's all over.

- Almost there... just a few more platforms...

All the while, he tries to keep an eye out for the path ahead of him, just in case someone or something pops up and catches him off-guard.
Not to mention, at the moment he's completely unarmed and unarmored, and trying to fight back while on the moving platforms is nowhere near as easy as it looks like the times he used to play Mega Man X4-8 back in the days...


----------



## Baalf (Dec 28, 2017)

Suddenly, Bolo looked back and noticed some badguys were trying to aim at Steel.  In front of Bolo and Steel, as he expected, was nobody, so this made things easier, but Steel was a huge guy and his bolos had a wide area-of-effect that would probably hit him if he threw them normally.

...So he had to throw his bolos like Hammer Joe to avoid hitting Steel. He gave his bolos a twirl before slinging them at one guard behind Steel. That's when the other guard's attention drew to Bolo. Bolo got to the other side of Steel and threw another bolo at the second guard. This knocked both of the guards out, but it was a closer call that Bolo would have liked.


----------



## Steelite (Dec 28, 2017)

Steel is slightly startled when he sees Bolo attacking the enemies behind him, and when he sees the two being knocked down, he gets a bit nervous and tries to go faster.
Soon enough, he makes it to the other side, luckily unharmed.

- Whew... I owe you there, man. Otherwise, without my armor, I'm pretty much dead meat.


----------



## Baalf (Dec 30, 2017)

(Sorry for not posting. I'm not sure what to do next.)


----------



## Steelite (Dec 30, 2017)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (Sorry for not posting. I'm not sure what to do next.)


(Uh... fight our way deeper into the ship ? See who's behind this mess ? Etc)


----------



## Baalf (Dec 30, 2017)

(I could always just cut to the main badguy of the level, but have Zero and the Defenders talk a bit before hand.)


----------



## Steelite (Dec 30, 2017)

(Sure thing, whatever floats your boat)


----------



## Baalf (Dec 31, 2017)

As they went through the ship, they found that Zero had went to town on enemies left and right., but most of them were dead, and the ones that weren't were close to death. Bolo couldn't help but wonder if Zero truly had a heart for non-humans the way he sliced through reploids. Eventually, they found him entering a large mechanical door. Bolo and Steel went to the door to open it and saw Zero about to enter another door. This must mean the boss was near. Zero stopped for a moment to look back at Bolo and Steel.

"So we're still in one piece, I see," Zero stated.


----------



## Steelite (Dec 31, 2017)

Steel clicks his tongue at Zero's sarcastic compliment, and armors himself back up. He puts his scythe away and readies his axe again.

- Alright, who or what do we gotta blow up this time ?


----------



## Baalf (Jan 1, 2018)

The door opened up and they found themselves in a large cockpit, with a fairly large bird-like Reploid was manning the ship. ...But it wasn't a bird, it was a Pterodactyl. ...TERROR-Dactyl to be exact.

"So, Zero, you've appeared at last," Terror said before turning around in his chair. "...Huh, I didn't know you were bringing friends."
"Friends?" Zero asked. "They're just in the way. They're disposable to me."
Sometimes, Bolo couldn't even believe the crap that came out of Zero's mouth. Did this guy's lack of remorse for non-human kind know no bounds? Deep down, Bolo felt the same way about people. He wondered why he had to help humans when he had no respect for them.
"Well, this will be interesting, then," Terror responded.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 1, 2018)

As much as Zero pisses Steel off, the minotaur reploid plans to save the anger for Terror-Dactyl instead.
He is so pissed that his strength is built up with pure rage, just enough to let him wield the axe with only one hand now, instead of two.

- Do your worst, birb bot.

He doesn't want to rush in right away, in case there might be traps around... but if Terror-Dactyl gets close enough, he's gonna get a taste of the axe, that's for sure.
A really bad one.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 2, 2018)

"That's BIRD!!!" Terror shrieked. "What is with you new-aged idiots, trying to say words incorrectly to sound cool! FEEL THE TERROR!!!" Terror Dactyl launched itself into the air when a pair of rocket launchers appeared above his wings. "Also, I'm not even really a bird, so get your idiot facts straight." He then started launching missles at the group.

Bolo was caught off guard. He was launching missles at his own ship. One was flying right towards Bolo and Bolo had to jump out of the way. He then watched the missle pierce his ship's floor before exploding.

"You're crazy! You could destroy your ship!" Bolo shouted.
"So what!?" Terror asked. "I can fly out of my cockpit."

OOC: Unnoficial Reference 3
"I can fly! Can you fly!?" Terror shouted.
"Fly home, buddy, I work alone," Zero said.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 2, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> OOC: Unnoficial Reference 3
> "I can fly! Can you fly!?" Terror shouted.
> "Fly home, buddy, I work alone," Zero said.


*inhales* booooooooooiiiiiiiiiii.....



BennyJackdaw said:


> "That's BIRD!!!" Terror shrieked. "What is with you new-aged idiots, trying to say words incorrectly to sound cool! FEEL THE TERROR!!!" Terror Dactyl launched itself into the air when a pair of rocket launchers appeared above his wings. "Also, I'm not even really a bird, so get your idiot facts straight." He then started launching missles at the group.
> 
> Bolo was caught off guard. He was launching missles at his own ship. One was flying right towards Bolo and Bolo had to jump out of the way. He then watched the missle pierce his ship's floor before exploding.
> 
> ...


Steel looks at the holes on the ship, then back at Terror. He'd send a wave of infrasound and ultrasound at the enemy in an attempt to attack him, but it also risks damaging the ship even further.
He then brings his axe to behind him and gets in his stance :

- You're gonna fly straight down to hell !

He makes a leap toward Terror and sends his axe crashing down his wings. If the hit connects, the impact should be enough to send the maverick down to the floor pretty hard.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 2, 2018)

"Too slow!" But Terror dodged Steel's axe. He then countered Steel by diving straight at him, trying to shove him down. He then went after Zero. Before reaching him, he shot rockets at Zero, then tried to follow up with a charge. Zero, however, jumped and landed on Terror's back. Zero slashed at Terror's back, dealing some damage. ...But Terror was strong, resisting his sword a bit, then went skyward, throwing Zero off his back. He then tried to shoot at Zero from the air. ...But Batwom threw his bolos at the missles, deflecting them and making them blow up in the air closer to Terror than Zero. Terror then charged at Bolo Batwom with his claws extended. Bolo wasn't able to move fast enough to evade him, and Zero was still on the floor, so he hoped Steel could help him.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 2, 2018)

Steel lands on the floor quite with quite an impact, but his armor protects him from the falling damage. He then gets back on his feet as quick as he can to rush to Terror, his axe readied.

- Not good enough !

He then charges at Terror, cleaving the axe forward.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 2, 2018)

The axe deflects him out of the way and deals some serious damage. ...But it still didn't destroy him, and he was raring now. "Alright, now you've done it. I'm bringing this ship down!" He quickly flies to the control panel of his ship, slams a button, then flies out through the cockpit of the ship. Bolo could hear the ship screaching through buildings. There was no time to try and fly the ship himself, which made holding on for impact their only option.

"Steel, you help Zero. We need to find something to hold onto for the crash," Bolo said.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 2, 2018)

Steel doesn't know what to do, with what Bolo just said. He feels like his aid for the Maverick Hunter isn't really needed, except probably for the sake of moral that animals do care for all lives, including humans... unlike humans themselves.
He rushes to Zero and gets him up, then gets to the seat, and braces himself for impact.
He tries to remain as calm as possible, but his heart is racing probably 50 miles a second by now.
He feels like time is slowing down, as he waits for the impact.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 3, 2018)

(I'm starting to wonder if this RP isn't coming off as TOO misanthropic. I'm sort of trying to have Bolo be like a polar opposite of Zero with an extreme hatred for humans to kind of ballance things out, and maybe Steel could be a voice of reason, but I feel like Zero might be shoving the "All non-human life is worthless" trope too far. ...But then again, that's the message I feel most media now adays conveys. ...But still.)


----------



## Steelite (Jan 3, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (I'm starting to wonder if this RP isn't coming off as TOO misanthropic. I'm sort of trying to have Bolo be like a polar opposite of Zero with an extreme hatred for humans to kind of ballance things out, and maybe Steel could be a voice of reason, but I feel like Zero might be shoving the "All non-human life is worthless" trope too far. ...But then again, that's the message I feel most media now adays conveys. ...But still.)


(I never paid attention to those details when playing the games though... so... yeah.)


----------



## Baalf (Jan 3, 2018)

"Why... Why are you trying to help me?" Zero asked. "Not... not that I need it, since I can just hold onto the ship and brace for impact." Zero had that look on his face that said he was considering the possibility that Steel and Bolo legitimately were trying to help him.

(How is that? Trying to tone down the misanthropy.)


----------



## Steelite (Jan 3, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (How is that? Trying to tone down the misanthropy.)


(Like... I only paid attention to how to play the game... that's all.)

Steel just acts cool and shrugs it off with a pretty chill tone of voice.

- Don't mention it.

He keeps his position, not wanting to get caught off-guard with the impact and risk himself.

- I told you we're here to help you, and that's that. Even the best can get into troubles sometimes, pal.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 4, 2018)

Everyone held on for dear life as the ship crashed into the city. The roof of the cockpit was completely destroyed with a blaze of inferno visible outside. The carnage caused by this ship was clear, but everyone in the ship survived. That's when Terror Dactyle showed up outside.

"Well, it looks like luck is on your side today," Terror said. "I will still finish you off, though. Any last words?"
"You should be asking that," Bolo retorted.
"Right. Minotaur?" Terror asked.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 4, 2018)

Steel cracks his knuckles, then places his palm on the gem on his chest, as his armor de-constructs itself back to inside his amulet. Then he draws his axe.

- We'll see about that... show me a good time !

He then makes a heavy swing, sending forward two large invisible waves of infrasound/ultrasound in a cross formation (one horizontal and one vertical), at extreme frequency... but the center of the waves is slightly to Terror's left, instead of at his current position. Steel plans to catch Terror off-guard, and if the attack does hit, it might be pretty messy.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 4, 2018)

"What the!?" Terror shouted as he looked to his left. Bolo used this opportunity to toss a bolo set at Terror Dactyl. The bolos snared him and caused him to fall. Zero then charged up his boomerang shield and threw it at Terror, catching him in the air and sending him towards Steel, who would deal the final blow.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 4, 2018)

Steel brings his axe to his side again, and raises it up :

- Hey batter batter batter, hey batter batter batter...

When Terror is within reach, he cleaves the axe forward in a heavy blow, at the same time releasing yet another cross-wave of infrasound and ultrasound, though this time it hits Terror at point-blank range.

- SWING !

The impact is equal to a standard grenade.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 4, 2018)

The slice cleanly cut Terror in two, almost finishing him off. Still, he had some final words.

"Ack! No fair!" he shouted. "Three against one!? And why are the fat ones rebelling against us! They're supposed to be working with us to destroy humans! I thought that was our goal. ...Don't... don't think you'll get away with this. ...This birb... ACK! BIRD!... well, flying lizard... whatever! My master will rebuild me once my master finishes the grand project that my master is working on! And then I may get... my memory back from this... then... you... will all die!"

With that, he blew up. Completely finished.

"Now, see how much easier everything is when you work together?" Bolo snarked.
"I... did not need your help," Zero said.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 5, 2018)

Steel stands the axe and holds the end of the grip, looking at Zero with a slightly frowning expression.

- Oh you needed help alright, pretty boi. You needed some serious help to see the big picture. We animals are better than what you think we are. We help our own kind, AND your kind too, not waging wars all over the place.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 5, 2018)

"What? ...You know that isn't true," Zero said. "You're reploids, not animals. I feel like you're just jaded, that you're only helping me to prove something. I still don't know if I trust you."

"If you don't trust us, don't," Bolo Batwom said. "Surely the great and powerful Zero could handle a few bulky mammals if he thought we were turning on him. I feel like you've nothing to lose by letting us help you."

"I don't know if... huh?" Zero stopped. Bolo could hear another communication. "What the... Another eight Mavericks I have to deal with? ...Solstice? ...Okay, which is going to attack first? ...Right. I will put an end to all of them in an orderly fashion." He then turned to the two Defenders. "If you truly wish to help, be my guest. Just don't get in the way.

(Say, I want to do this in Megaman fashion with eight robot masters and levels, and I got an idea for three of them, a Mole, a beaver and a Venus flytrap, as well as a stage tunneling to the Magmatic core for the Mole boss and a High-Tech City level with spotlights. I also want to set the mood by having each stage set to a video game theme not from Megaman to make it seem like a sequel, but I want songs that feel like they belong in the same game. For the Magma stage I was thinking of Stark Farm from F-Zero: Maximum Velocity, and for the city stage I'm thinking of Evolution '85 from Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times. Actually quite a few songs from MQMT would fit well in a Megaman game.

Anyway, I was wondering if you had any ideas for levels and bosses, or if you think this idea is bogus.)


----------



## Steelite (Jan 7, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (Say, I want to do this in Megaman fashion with eight robot masters and levels, and I got an idea for three of them, a Mole, a beaver and a Venus flytrap, as well as a stage tunneling to the Magmatic core for the Mole boss and a High-Tech City level with spotlights. I also want to set the mood by having each stage set to a video game theme not from Megaman to make it seem like a sequel, but I want songs that feel like they belong in the same game. For the Magma stage I was thinking of Stark Farm from F-Zero: Maximum Velocity, and for the city stage I'm thinking of Evolution '85 from Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times. Actually quite a few songs from MQMT would fit well in a Megaman game.
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if you had any ideas for levels and bosses, or if you think this idea is bogus.)


(The 8 mavericks would be a good idea, but I nyself have none to add in, unfortunately... if anything, maybe make the mavericks this time all humans ? Give Zero a taste of his own medicine.)

Steel nods at Zero's remark, but without much emthusiasm, if at all.

- Riiight...

He then glances at Bolo :

- Let's go back to our base. I think my equipment need some repairs... and maybe get something new, too.

He deactivates his armor and weapons, making them de-construct themselves back inside the small cogwheel amulet he wears on his neck.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 7, 2018)

(Hmmmm... I actually like that idea. 
Guess I'll have to come up with them myself.)

They go back to the forest to see that it was very much intanct. All the trees were still there, and there were still reploids there helping out. There was one thing that stood out: a reploid mole in a hole. Bolo went over to the mole, seeing importance in him. "Request to enter the hub," Bolo said.

"Request granted," the mole reploid said before popping into the hole he was in. The hole widened to allow Bolo and Steel to enter the domain.

"Now, Steel, it sounds like Zero has his hands full with 8 mavericks breaking loose. ...I just hope the master doesn't ask us to help again," Bolo responded.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 8, 2018)

Steel walks into the hub, shaking his head.

- I don't take orders, buddy.

He tries his best not to sound too stern or even upset in his remark, though he obviously doesn't like referring to whomever this "master" is, as... "master".

- If that guy asks me, I expect him to ask me for assistance/aid, not for my... "service".

Steel has never considered his presence in this place as part of his commitment to swear absolute loyalty to the whole order, anyway. He wants to help them as a blacksmith/engineer, but that's it. No more than that.

He makes his way to his room and opens the door. Once inside, he activates a hidden door on the wall, which reveals a large wardrobe built into a forge inside the wall as well.




He places the armor and weapons on the empty slots and closes the door, then looks at the monitor on the wall as it shows the repair/upgrade.

- Oh great... this is gonna take a while... meh, probably enough time for us to take down a maverick before the repair is done. In the meantime, might as well go around gathering materials so I can make sure we're in fighting shape.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 8, 2018)

Bolo Batwom looked at the Monitor and 8 different scenarios popped up on the screen.

Name: Tunnler Magman
Area: Earth's Core
Theme: Stark Farm (F-Zero: Maximum Velocity)
Scenario: Magman plans to plant a giga-bomb in the Earth's Core that will raise the magma levels to engulf most of the earth. Disable the bomb to save the planet.

Name: Venus Slytrap
Area: Overgrowth Temple
Theme: Knossis 1 (Tetris Plus)
Scenario: Slytrap's created a breed of poisonous seeds that she plans to spread throughout the world. Destroy the supplies in a cryptic temple.

Name: Vector Rabia
Area: Digital Database
Theme: Genocide Heart (SaGa Frontier) (Note: I'm trying not to use themes from Megaman Hacks, but I'm making an exception here)
Scenario: Hack into a computer to enter the digital world: Vector Rabia's domain that already controls a good chunk of people's lives, but Vector plans to use the digital world for a mass corruption.

Name: Corvid Karasuman
Area: Nightmare Chaple
Theme: City of Ancients (Final Fantasy 7: Advent Children)
Scenario: Corvid plans to use a gigantic tractor beam to pull the moon dangerously close to the Earth, which will cause massive tsunamis around the world. Destroy the tractor beam while avoiding the dark curse of the chaple.

Name: Sonic Soundog
Area: Red City
Theme: Evolution '81 (Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times)
Scenario: A dangerous reploid with a machine that sends sonit soundwaves to be heard around the world. These soundwaves can crumble cities and need to be destroyed.

Name: Phantom Sealerman
Area: Antarctica
Theme: Clashing of Waves (CastleVania: Order of Ecclesia)
Scenario: On the black sands of a snowless Antarctica lies a device that can disrupt technology, turning anything that comes near it evil. Find the source and shut it down.

Name: Skwerbulent Mai
Area: Dutch Wind Farm
Theme: Law's Theme (Tekken Tag Tournament Console Version)
Scenario: Mai has rigged the Wind Plant Turbines to create worldwide windstorms in a land of Windmills and... no that's pretty much it. Destroy the riggings to set the turbines back to normal.

Name: Hermit Dreamfog
Area: Delusional Reality
Theme: Bramble Blast (Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest)
Scenario: Enter a fantasy world of forests, snowfields, deserts and wildlife abound in a sad tale of one Maverick's attempt to engulf the real world inside his made up world.

Bolo couldn't help but laugh at the depictions of the "Mavericks."

"Oh boy, Zero's in for a wake-up call here," Bolo said. "Anyway, which do you think Zero will have to deal with first?"


----------



## Steelite (Jan 9, 2018)

Steel looks at the mavericks and chuckles.

- If they were animals and had these sorts of names, I'd probably wanna assassinate their ass myself before anyone else could get to them, haha...

He clears his throat and takes a closer look, then shrugs.

- Your guess is as good as mine. Zero could be after any of these... meh, let's just pick our luck. I choose that weirdo.

He points at the one named Phantom Sealerman, and looks at the target's location.

- So... technology can be disrupted and disabled, it says... guess we're going tooth-and-nail with that one. Gimme a sec.

He switches the screen on the monitor to his list of equipment and selects a pair of flower-shaped bucklers and a different, smaller axe.



Spoiler: Final Dusk










An axe that makes up for its rather modest attack range with heavy damage and good speed.
The two blades can flip horizontally to switch between damage type (cutting and blunt), which also slightly alters the speed and the over-all damage.





Spoiler: First Dawn








A durable flower-shaped buckler with good durability to withstand heavy blows, and decent weight for bashing it at the poor sods' face.



As he confirms the selections, the wardrobe opens up. The axe and shields are in their respective slots.
Steel hangs the axe on the right side of his belt, and a shield on his back, keeping the other shield on his left arm.

- A'ight, let's roll out.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 9, 2018)

An image of a strange man in a blue helmet and suit appeared. The man's  face was visible, but everything else was obscured with metal, and he had long flippers instead of arms, and seemed to have a floating aparatus instead of legs.

*PHANTOM SEALERMAN*


*Play BGM: Clashing of Waves (CastleVania: Order of Ecclesia)

Bolo and Steel arrived on the black sands of Antarctica, the sun was setting the create a beutiful sepia glow, where they could see a small building in the distance. There were masked men wielding harpoon guns standing by the building. It was possible there was more to the building than appeared. Yet, something struck Bolo as funny.

"Waaaait... where's Zero?" Bolo asked. "And why am I only seeing two guards? This seems too easy."


----------



## Steelite (Jan 9, 2018)

Steel shrugs at Bolo's question.

- Beats me. Told you that I was just guessing.

He looks at the two guards and prepares his axe.

- Keep your guard up... the easier it looks, the harder your time may get.

That was how his experience with the Dark Souls series went, back in the day. Murdered by a single skeleton when he was testing out all possible attacks of a new weapon he just found.
He stares into the distance, at the two guards, as he adjusts his glasses.

- ... Harpoon guns, huh... a'ight, now we know to keep our distance more than I thought.

He looks at the area surrounding building.

- Open field... can't sneak in from around the place... guess we'll just have to make it quick before they sound the alarm. You bolo their gun outta their hand, then I finish the job. Sounds good ?


----------



## Baalf (Jan 11, 2018)

"Okay. ...Wait, what the..." Suddenly, Bolo looked down and noticed some small, yet strange robots popping out of the sand. They had one, big red eye and blades attached on the top, though they were mostly spherical in shape. They seemed to swim through the black sand very quickly, though, and were speeding towards Steel and Bolo.

"Crap, I knew this was too easy!" Bolo shouted before swinging his bolo at one of the bots, knocking it out of the sand. It didn't seem like either would be quick enough to continuously knock them away, though.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 11, 2018)

Steel readies his shield and bashes one more out of the way, while cleaving his axe at another to knock it back.

- I told you !

Seeing yet another one coming at him, he decides to just kick it instead, making it falls over.

- Do you have any other type of weapon ? Other than those bolos ? Because I feel like we're having more troubles than we should, and it's pretty embarrassing, to say the least !


----------



## Baalf (Jan 12, 2018)

"No kidding." Right on cue, Zero came in to break up the two and the sand surfing bots. Zero gave a slash to two of them before taking out his gun to shoot a third one. "I'm surprised you two made it here."

"Really? I can't imagine being that surprised," Bolo stated.
"Are you trying to stalk me or something?" Zero asked.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 12, 2018)

Steel smacks his axe at one more bot into two, then kicks at another.

- Nope, ain't nothin' personal, pretty boi... and, you need this, pal.

He gives Bolo the axe, then dual-wields his two shields, and starts to shoulder-tackle and kicks the other bots that come near him.

- I get the feeling those guards are gonna spot us any second now if we're stuck with these bots, let's move !


----------



## Baalf (Jan 14, 2018)

"Ugh, you're scared of a bunch of harpoon guns?" Zero asked before going in there with his shield. The robots fired their harpoon guns at him, but they were deflected. He then threw his shield like a boomerang and cut them both in half. "This building is nothing more than a tunnel leading to an ocean base, but the base has a barrier surrounding it. There are six seven different generators in the base that cause machinery to go haywire. Short term influence won't effect you, but you must destroy them quickly. There are two pathways leading into the base. I'll take the first one and half of the generators. You go down the other half. Agreed?"


----------



## Steelite (Jan 14, 2018)

Steel grumbles in his throat at Zero indirectly mocking him for being too cautious, which ends up looking "scared". He'd love to just jump in and beat the living shit out of those bots if it weren't for the fact that he only has a pair of shields while wearing clothes, instead of proper armors.
The mission needs live soldiers, not dead heroes... but it also doesn't need live cowards either.
And Zero makes him feel like a coward indeed.
Despite that, he still (tries to) stays calm and just let the human hunter do the work. Saves him some troubles, too.
In response to Zero's plan about splitting up, he only replies with a salty tone of voice.

- Just don't kill everything too fast.

He then walks to one pathway, shield readied, but noticeably more aggressive (and even somewhat hostile) than before, instead of too defensive and passive.
It's like he's imagining Zero's face on anything moving in his sight just so he could vent his salty anger... at least in the right place.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 15, 2018)

Bolo took Steels axe in hand, thinking the same way as they went down a staircase into a corridor. When they went down, they saw windows and noticed the tube was partially submerged in the water, and it looked somewhat pretty seeing the water and the sunset. ...But outside, the sea was devoid of life. Not a single fish pashed by the window.

"The first slash second device should be down here," Bolo said as he saw a few harpoon bots in the distance. But even worse was that there were two pools of slime, one on the floor, one on the roof. As Bolo got close, the blob on the ceiling quickly formed into a liquidy bot with claws that swiped at Bolo. But Bolo stepped back in time and swung his axe down, dismembering the liquid bot.

"Wow, a lot of different surprises here," Bolo mentioned.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 15, 2018)

Steel keeps his shields readied and rushes in, deflecting the harpoons while closing the distance, until he gets in range to break the bots into bits.

- And stay down !

He puts his shields away and grabs two guns, dual-wielding them instead.

- A'ight, time to fuck shit up.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 16, 2018)

In the next room, they found the device. "Okay, here's the first one," Bolo said. "LET'S SMASH IT TO CRUMBS!!!" Bolo went in and swung Steel's axe into the device. With Steel's help, he might be able to destroy it.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 16, 2018)

Steel takes a look at the device for half a second, then starts smashing his shields (and kicking) at it repeatedly. Hopefully it breaks soon.

- Hey, flip the blades of the axe, it might break this thing easier. Press the white button at the end of the grip.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 17, 2018)

"Huh? Okay," Bolo Batwom said. "But... what does the button do?" Bolo Batwom looked around the room and noticed a door that looked heavily sealed. It looked like the inside of some type of escape pod.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 17, 2018)

- The blades on the axe will rotate, the longer sides being out. The axe gets slightly heavier, but also adds more force to each attack.

He looks at where Bolo is looking.

- What's that ?... An escape pod or something ?


----------



## Baalf (Jan 18, 2018)

"Right..." Bolo presses the button and the axe wrirs up. With one good swing, Bolo smashes the device to bits.

"Eh!? Boggle boggle. ...I swear that was closer than it seemed," he said. "I could just feel my mind was about to be altered by that device. Anyway, it looks like there's no other place to go but through that door." Bolo went to the door, opened it, and saw inside a roomy space with lots of buttons. "I think it's an elevator or something. Think we should try it?"


----------



## Steelite (Jan 18, 2018)

Steel looks at all the buttons inside the room, and cracks his knuckles.

- Time to mash buttons.

He then walks in and raises his fist up, punching a button... but his fist stops midway, about an inch away from it.
It's like he still has time or still feels in the mood to joke around.

- Nah, nope. I'd better look for a manual or something first.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 18, 2018)

"Hmmm, I DO see instructions," Bolo said. "Apparently, this is a transportation device. If I press this button, it will take us to the sea base where Phantom Sealerman resides." With that, Bolo pushed a button. The door closed behind them, and the room shot up. ...At an alarmingly fast pace.

"What the!?" Suddenly their room shot out of the water and arked toward a massive carrier ship. Suddenly, the walls and ceiling of the room shot off, leaving only Bolo and Steel on a jet propelled floor. "Couldn't they have made this more conventional? It looks like we'll have to jump onto that carrier."


----------



## Steelite (Jan 18, 2018)

Steel looks at the carrier and the platform with his jaw dropped.

- Oh you gotta be kidding me.

He puts the shields away and takes a deep breath.

- I hate my life...

Then he rushes to the edge of the floor and makes the leap of faith, as far as he can... and just barely enough to get to the edge of the carrier.
That isn't without him losing balance for a few seconds before almost falling into the water, though. And if the floor rams into him when it happens... that's a certain death.
Needless to say, the jump was a really close call, and he feels his heart racing over 9000 miles a second now.
He feels like he'd rather try to solo 2 mavericks at once.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 19, 2018)

(Came up with the last two levels. They are listed with the other levels. For the last one, I wanted an idea that was semi-sad and a theme that fit a sad world.)

They both managed to make it onto the ship, but the roof was coming down. Bolo batted the roof away with Steel's axe before looking on to see more Harpoon bots and some legless heli-robots with a gun turret, similar to Apache Joe from Megaman 5.

"I think it's best I deal with the heli bots with my bolos," Batwom said. "You power through their attacks and deal with the ground troops. ...Or... whatever you see fit."


----------



## Steelite (Jan 19, 2018)

- Works for me !... And, you just keep the axe, just in case.

He clangs his shields together as if to taunt the harpoon bots, then rushes in and starts bashing, smacking and kicking them wildly and violently.

- You have Captain America, now get ready for General Viet-NAM !

With his "last word", his shield bash knocks a bot's head right off the body and sends its body spinning around for about 3 seconds, before falling to the floor.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 20, 2018)

Bolo put Steel's axe down and readied his bolos. With a timely twirl, he slung them at the "Apache Joe" Lookalikes, knocking them out of the sky. The way was clear for them to enter another coridor down under the water, with a similar view to it, more harpoon bots and liquid bots in them.

"So... more of the same," Bolo said. ...Or so it looked. But suddenly, the window cracks and the corridor starts flooding in. The Harpoon bots start floating in the water, giving them more movement options. "Or... maybe not," Bolo said.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 20, 2018)

Steel grunts in annoyance.

- I hate swimming.

He readies his harpoon gun and aims at a harpoon bot's head.

- Life lesson... always aim high !

He pulls the trigger and impales the bot's head onto the wall with a harpoon.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 21, 2018)

"Wait, you have a harpoon gun, too?" Bolo asked as a Liquid robot came to fight him. Bolo puled out Steel's axe again and tried to swing it at the liquid bot. ...But was struck by the liquid bot's sword and sent back. He took a bit of damage, but he was still able to function about as well as he could. "I guess I'll have to use my fists, then," he said as he clawed a liquid bot. His claws smashed right through the liquid bot, but there were still a few bots left.

"This is harder than I thought it'd be," Bolo said. "But the next transmitter should be close by."


----------



## Steelite (Jan 21, 2018)

Steel reloads the harpoon gun.

- Yep, just got it off a dead bot earlier.

He picks off another bot with it, but then runs out of ammo.

- Oh crack nugget on nut-sack... ugh, fine, melee o'clock !

He clacks his shields together to taunt the rest of bots, before rushing forward and pinning one onto the wall. He then shoulder-bashes another, sending it flying at Bolo.

- Oi ! Coming at ya !


----------



## Baalf (Jan 22, 2018)

Bolo decided to give off a series of piston punches at the bot to destroy it. It was actually kind of cool.

"We better hurry before that machine controls us," Bolo said before he swam into the next room with Steelite's axe. Sure enough, there was another device. Bolo wasted no time in punching the machine with his fists.

(OOC: If you ever have an idea for something to add, don't be afraid to add it.)


----------



## Steelite (Jan 22, 2018)

(Aye, right, was gonna ask, what does this machine do to "control" us again ?)

Steel looks at Bolo punching the device with a slightly confused look on his face.

- Um... why're you not using the axe ? You know you can break this thing down in one hit, don't ya ?


----------



## Baalf (Jan 23, 2018)

(It's supposed to control machines to do Phantom Sealerman's bidding, but the target needs to be in the proximity for long enough for it to take effect.)

"We're still under water," Bolo said. "The water slows me down too much for the axe to be effective. That's why I'm using my fists. Brrzt! Hurry!"


----------



## Steelite (Jan 23, 2018)

Steel remembers that they're underwater at the moment, and his shield bash wouldn't be as powerful either.
He clicks his tongue, and rams his horns straight at the device, too... and staggers backward, feeling like something just conk into his head like a bell.

- Argh... ow... ow... my head...

He gets awfully dazed after the head-butt.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 24, 2018)

"Brrzt! Buhgaw! Almost Criiiik there!" With one more punch, the device was destroyed. "Oh man, that was too close. According to Zero, we have one more before we join up to destroy the final device. Looks like there's a ladder up to the next area. Good, no more of those escape-pods."


----------



## Steelite (Jan 24, 2018)

Steel keeps his hand on his face and stays still for a while, until he recovers from the daze enough to walk around without losing balance and falls over.

- Never... do that... again...

He gets on the ladder and pretty much clings onto it so he won't fall off.

- This is why I hate water... so much easier when on land.

He recalls the troubles he has with underwater combat in Guild Wars 2. AOE is the first must, and damage over time the second.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 25, 2018)

As they climbed up, they were greeted with... a small room and another ladder. In addition, another "Apache Joe" look-a-like in the room. "Grrrreat. A tower climb," Bolo said.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 27, 2018)

Steel lets out a huff, thinking about all the awkward time he needs to hold himself on the ladder. Especially due to his rather chubby build. And that's even when he doesn't wear armors.

- I hate this boss already.

He unequips everything he has, even his shields, and now only having his clothes on like before.

- When we get back to the base, I'm so upgrading my armor to have some gravity-altering mode in... that is, if I have enough materials for this.


(I just realized that I left my armor back in the base after the fight with Terror... yet I forgot, and still used it this whole time. My bad.
From here on, I have no armor on. If I forgot, just remind me plz. I don't mind.)


----------



## Baalf (Jan 27, 2018)

(I'm  almost tempted to just fastforward to the bossfight. Is it feeling repetitive?)

"Hang on, it won't be long, I like the last one's at the top," Bolo said before he flung one of his bolos at the Apache Joe lookalike and knocking it out of the sky.


----------



## Steelite (Jan 27, 2018)

(I think we can discover more and more of the place. Some secret hidden doors or whatever, maybe ?)

Steel gets to the top of the last ladder and collapses on the floor, catching his breaths.

- Whew... goodness me...

He cleans the sweat off his forehead, then looks around.

- This is the top, huh ?...


----------



## Baalf (Jan 27, 2018)

(Do you have an idea for a secret area?)

"...Almost, I think," Bolo said. "The device should be close by. ...Though I'm not feeling any effects yet. That's good."


----------



## Steelite (Jan 28, 2018)

(Maybe a secret entrance obscured by a fake hologram wall ? Which leads to a blueprint of an armor of sort.)
(Oh yeah, I just have this idea. After beating a maverick and getting their "core" (like in most Mega Man games), we can break the core down to get lots of materials, or use the core along with some materials to make their weapons.)


----------



## Baalf (Jan 28, 2018)

(All of those are pretty good ideas. Phantom Sealerman's ability is going to be ghost-based, and may be a good weapon to use against the dark-based boss. I think Bolo might be able to get this ability that allows him to twirl his bolos rapidly and summon ghosts above his head.

As for boss weaknesses... maybe...

Phantom Sealerman > Corvid Karasuman (Ghosts are too adept to Darkness)
Corvid Karasuman > Hermit Dreamfog (Darkness turns Dreams into Nightmares)
Hermit Dreamfog > Vector Rabia (Dreams challenge the power of graphics and technology)
Vector Rabia > Sonic Sounddog (Vector Graphics is uneffected by Sound)
Sonic Sounddog > Skwerbulent Mai (Sound slices through Wind Power)
Skwerbulent Mai > Tunneler Magman (Cold Wind cools down Magma)
Tunneler Magman > Venus Slytrap (Magma engulfes plantlife in inferno)
Venus Slytrap > Phantom Sealerman (Plants overgrow over graves, the homes of ghosts))


----------



## Steelite (Jan 28, 2018)

(Ghost-based, eh... maybe I'll just be able to create clones of myself. A'ight, back to the game.)

It takes Steel a while to catch his breath, but now he wishes he brought any firearm along so he'd not have to spend his already low physical stamina more.
He stands up and stretches a bit, then looks around the area.

- What is this place, anyway...

As he looks around, he spots a rectangular on the wall, at the size of a door, slightly brighter than the rest of the wall. It also doesn't seem to have any shades on when there's no light shining on it.

- I think I saw something...

He walks to the rectangular spot and brings his hands to it, only for his hand to go right through.

- Whooo, a secret door.


----------



## Baalf (Jan 29, 2018)

Bolo stared at the wall in amazement. How did Phantom Sealerman find the time to add a secret room? "Well... I suppose who can say no to a secret room," Bolo said. "Let's find out what's inside."


----------



## Steelite (Jan 31, 2018)

(Sorry for late reply, was trying to keep myself up-to-date with other RPs.)

Unlike Bolo, however, Steel gets a bit skeptical about this.

- Why do I feel like this may be a trap...

He prepares his shields.

- I don't think I like how this might go. You stay out here and watch the entrance, in case I get stuck inside.

And with that, he cautiously walks in.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 1, 2018)

"Okay," Bolo said as Steel entered the secret area. "Steel, what is it like in there?"


----------



## Steelite (Feb 1, 2018)

- Just a small and straight hallway... nothing special, so far...

Steel can't help but feel like he's being watched, and there will be an ambush any second now.
Soon, he gets into a large room with 6 chests at the 3 sides of the room, excluding the side of the entrance.
At the center of the room are 4 gigantic humanoid bots standing still, facing the 4 sides. They all have the same model : around 10-11 feet tall, golden-yellow in color, right arm is a hammer, and left arm is an axe.







Steel slowly gets near a chest, but still keeping an eye on the bots, in case they suddenly sneak-attack him.
The chest is locked, when he reaches his hands to it, which triggers an alarm located at the top of the "post" where the bots stand. The door he came in immediately shuts close, trapping him inside. The bots start moving, and all seem to be coming at him.

- ... Shit.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 2, 2018)

"Steel!? Are you alright!?" Bolo then tried to go through the wall. ...But it was no longer an illusion. He pushed on it, and it was real! "SHIT! Steel! Are you in there!? Steel!?"

Suddenly a robot appeared behind him that made Bolo jump and shout. ...It was only Zero.
"Oh, it's just you," Bolo replied.
"Figures you two would be slow," Zero replied.
"We need to help Steel! He's in danger!" Bolo shouted.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 2, 2018)

Inside the room, Steel is having a bit of troubles with the bots. For one thing, he has no armor on, so the only way to stay alive is to not get hit... at all.
Thankfully, the bots are relatively slow, and the way they move suggest that they don't have their own AI at all, only pre-programmed to drive off the intruders.
However, it doesn't make close combat against them much easier.
Steel tries his best to lure the bots closer to each other, so he can keep an eye on all of them at once. It also hinders their movement quite a lot because of them getting into each other's way.
Then he takes a deep breath.

"Here goes nothing..."

He brings up his shields and rushes in, but immediately falls back once within melee range.
All the bots react to the distance and swing their arms at him, only to hit each other in the process.
From outside the room, it appears pretty quiet. Some noises of metals clashing into each other... then Steel's taunt at them :

- Hey, bucket heads, over here !


----------



## Baalf (Feb 2, 2018)

*Giant Mech Fight Theme: Megaman X2 plays*

"Is... is he winning?" Bolo asked. "How do we get in!?"
"There is no way in," Zero said. "It will only open if either your friend dies or he destroys the enemies. Also, I destroyed the last generator for you. I have destroyed FOUR generators. You've only destroyed two."
"That's for the math lesson, Number Man," Bolo replied.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 2, 2018)

Soon enough, after a while, there's only one bot left. This time Steel manages to tank it and slowly breaks it down with his shields, until it collapses on the ground.
He, too, lets out a sigh of relief when he sees it finally destroyed.

- Whew... took you long enou--

Before he finishes, however, he hears sounds of discharging electricity, and sees that they come from the other destroyed bots.
In front of his eyes, the electricity currents begin to "flow" into the bot he destroyed last... and empower it. Its arms begin to sparkle with electricity as well, as it starts moving again, and stands up.





(Starts at 2:22)

The bot gets back up on its feet, now electrified, and its eyes glowing blue.
Steel gulps :

- ... Shit. Part two.

Thankfully, the door was opened when all bots were taken down. However, Steel still feels tempted to finish it one more time. He looks outside the room.

- Hey, Bol, wanna co-op some big bucket of bolt in here ?


----------



## Baalf (Feb 3, 2018)

( I can't really do much unless I'm allowed in that area, Steel.)


----------



## Steelite (Feb 3, 2018)

(Right, right, sorry. Forgot. Just assume the door opens, man.)


----------



## Baalf (Feb 3, 2018)

"Steel!?" Bolo shouted, pushing on the wall. "STEE-YAH!" Suddenly, Bolo fell through the wall again to see Stee fighting a giant robot.

"I lied, it actually opens after a minute's passed," Zero stated.
"Don't worry, I'm here!" Bolo said, charging at the robot with his axe, swinging it right at the robot. Zero rushed forward, jumped on top of it and tried to stab it in the back.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 3, 2018)

Bolo and Zero both manage to land a clear hit at the bot, but it appears to be more resistant against damage now.
With a large swing of its right arm, it appears to throw its whole body forward as well, knocking Zero off it while cleaving the electrified hammer at Bolo.
It seems unblockable, but not quite unavoidable...


----------



## Baalf (Feb 4, 2018)

...But Bolo was not quick enough. He was launched backwards right past Steel. As Zero had recovered and went in for another slash, Bolo had landed with a thud. He didn't seem destroyed, but he was stunned from the hit.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 5, 2018)

Steel rushes to Bolo and gets him up while the bot is distracted by Zero.

- You OK man ?

He gets Bolo up.

- This thing is pretty slow. Try to stay behind it and--

Before he finishes the sentence, the bot makes a backward kick in an attempt to knock Zero off, but misses. However it makes Steel rethink his tactic.

- ... Change of plan. You stay away.

He gives Bolo the two shields, then grabs the axe and rushes to the bots. With a few cleaves, he breaks off a bot's axe arm and lifts it up, now carrying it like an oversized battle-axe.

- Let's dance.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 5, 2018)

"Hmph, for an organic looking bovine, you're quite strong," Zero said, evaluating Steel. "I see you are willing to protect your friends, but would you do the same for a human?" As the giant robot was realing, Zero brought out his Recoil Rod plasma tonfas and started to prepare. "Now, Steel, let's finish it," he said as he charged in with the rods and struck many times in vital areas.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 5, 2018)

Steel clicks his tongue with a smirk.

- After you.

The bot takes several hits at the critical areas, its heavy plates quickly break apart and its body start to crack from around there.
Steel then follows after Zero and makes a massive cleave the bot's legs in order to bring it down.
The bot is brought down on one of its knees, but doesn't seem to be staggered for long.
Steel prepares the axe for one more strike, then breaks its legs apart, making it lose balance and about to completely collapse on the floor.

- All yours now, pal.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 6, 2018)

Zero then brandished his sword, charged up, jumped in the air and sliced the robot in half, finishing it off for good.

Meanwhile, Bolo couldn't help but admire the two. "You're as strong as you say, Zero," Bolo mentioned before turning to Steel. "What was that, anyway? One of Phantom Sealerman's minions?"


----------



## Steelite (Feb 6, 2018)

Steel just shrugs.

- I don't think so. These things don't seem to have an AI of their own, just pre-programmed... program, to try to deal with intruders.

He glances at the six chests at the walls.

- Let's see what we got for all this trouble...

He kicks open all the chests, and looks inside. They all contain various types of upgrading components for weapons and armors. He gathers them all in his bag, then glances at the destroyed bots.

- Alright... now these four...

He grabs his small axe, switches the blades, and starts breaking them down just enough to see if he can salvage anything good out of them.
Aside the pieces of scraps, he also finds four white-yellow cubes inside their chests, seemingly their cores.

- A'ight, all good. Let's go.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 7, 2018)

"Wait a minute," Bolo said, going up to the parts and cores. "There's some ferls that look like they could fit on my bolos. Could I use the cores to attach these blades to them? ...That seems a bit dangerous to use, though."

"We can worry about that later, we have a Seal to club," Zero said. Bolo started to chuckle.

"Yes, I look forward to that enchounter," Bolo replied.

"Wait... are you hiding a trap?" Zero asked.

"No, but Sealerman's appearance might be a bit startling for you," Bolo said.

"How do you know what he looks like?" Zero asked.

"Intel data and a supercomputer," Bolo replied.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 8, 2018)

Steel holds back his laughs, then just chuckles.

- No spoilers, fella. I'd rather you see it for yourself.

He gets his shields back, then gives Bolo the axe.

- C'mon, let's get outta here. So much for a secret room already.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 9, 2018)

They climbed up the tower, found that Zero had, indeed, smashed the last device then made their way into another escape pod that blasted them off to another stretch of black-sand beach where they fought more shark-fin bots, "Apache-Joe" look-a-likes and harpoon bots before finally entering the boss doors.

"Hmph, with the three of us, this should be a piece of cake," Bolo said before entering the final doors to Sealerman's domain, which was a large-rocking boat. In the background they could see the sunset. ...But no Phantom Sealerman. ...Until...

A torrent of white spectral energy shot into a specified location, eventually forming a figure. He was floating. His bottom half was blue and crystal like, and also pointy and legless with a red sphere above it.  Above that was a blue and teal crystaline figure with a back segment colored black. Instead of arms, he had long, pointy spears: meant to look like fins. Finally, his head: round and black in the back and in the front... a human face? Somewhat deranged with eyes the color of the red sphere.

"Huh? Who are you?" Zero asked. Bolo started to chuckle.
"That's Phantom Sealerman!" Bolo exclaimed.
"Correct, my porcine marsupial adversary," Sealerman said. "So, it looks like you have some rather... unlikely companions. Not that it will matter, as I should have no problem dealing with all three of you."
"What's your plan!?" Zero asked. "Where is your real form?"
"This IS my real form," Sealerman taunted.
"But... But..." Zero stuttered. Bolo kept laughing.
"I must say, out ultimate goal has taken centuries, but it's finally coming to fruition," Sealerman said. "But of course you know, don't you? The grand plan? Zero?"
Zero was speachless. He had no idea what words to use.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 9, 2018)

Steel at the moment (starts at 0:12) :


----------



## Baalf (Feb 10, 2018)

"After all, are we really enemies?" Sealerman asked. "We have the same goal, after all."
"Shut up! I would never try to destroy innocent lives like you would!" Zero said.
"*Cough* Bogus!" Bolo said.
"Of course not. Nothing wrong with what you're doing," Sealerman said. "Your actions will only benefit the human race after all. Just like mine."
"What!?" Zero shouted.
"Don't you get it?" Bolo asked. "YOU ARE A PAWN!" Zero stood silent again. Zero thought of himself as the savior of the human race. However, his actions destroyed many non-human lives. What about Sealerman.
"I've already read data on you," Bolo said. "You are a member of the organization Pastel Sandcat: you are bent on destroying the last shreds of wildlife. That's what your machines have been doing: they've been controlling ships to send oil and mines into the oceans to destroy the last remains of the ocean's ecosystems. Most of the Mavericks are part of this group. This organization is ages-old, and has helped in swaying the mindset of not just Zero, but his friend X was well. For centuries, you have been hiding in the shadows weaving destruction in secret, but with your goal so close to completion, you felt now was the time to come out and finish it!"
"That must be quite a database," Sealerman said. "But let's cut the chatter. Let's see what you're made of. Bull! How's your strong arm?"


----------



## Steelite (Feb 10, 2018)

Steel clears his throat and takes a deep breath, trying to collect himself from the stomachache because of laughing too much.

- Y'all done chattin' ? So we can start beatin' the crap outta each other now ?

He has probably missed the whole dialogue earlier... but he doesn't seem to wanna know, either.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 12, 2018)

At that moment, Phantom Sealerman disappeared in a cloud of electric smoke. In his place, however, were four whispy orbs shooting towards Steel. They didn't seem solid, but it was possible they may dissipate with some force.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 16, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> At that moment, Phantom Sealerman disappeared in a cloud of electric smoke. In his place, however, were four whispy orbs shooting towards Steel. They didn't seem solid, but it was possible they may dissipate with some force.


(Man, sorry for the late reply. I got drowned in houseworks.)

- What the ?

Steel got startled by the target vanishing, and only has time to raise his shield up to block off the orbs. His other hand holds on the axe tight.

- Wanna play hide and seek, eh ?


----------



## Baalf (Feb 16, 2018)

(Understandable.)

"Steel... you don't look so good," Bolo had a feeling that just trying to block that orb was a bad idea.

(My idea for those ghosts is that they control whoever they touch. Willing to turn against Bolo and Zero temperarily?)


----------



## Steelite (Feb 16, 2018)

(Oooo boi... this is gonna be bad.)

Steel keeps his eyes shut for a while, tensing his body up, as if trying to resist something. However, his grunting noise gets slightly more and more "distorted", and now more like a broken robot.

- S... s-something... is... wrong with me... I can't...

He then falls on his knees for a brief moment, then back up, and turns to Bolo and Zero. His eyes now slightly glow white.

- ... can't leave you two alive ! Aaaargh !

He then suddenly rushes at them and cleaves the axe forward.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 17, 2018)

"WAH! Sealerman has Steel!" Bolo shouted. "Zero! You find Sealerman, I'll hold Steel at bay." As Zero jumped out of the way, Steel's axe met Bolo's tough belly, sending him backwards, but not damaging him too badly. "Steel! Snap out of it!" Bolo cried before throwing one of his restraints at Steel, hoping to impede his movement.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 17, 2018)

Steel bashes his shield at Bolo's projectile and knocks it out of the way.

- I'm... gonna snap... you... in two !

He keeps on the assault at Bolo, but at the same time he still seems to somehow try to hold himself back.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 18, 2018)

"Snap out of it Steel!" Bolo said as he kept jumping backward, trying to dodge Steels attacks. Bolo decided to use his bolos as flails, hoping that would be more effective. He started to swing them forward at Steel, hoping to knock some sense into him.

Meanwhile, Phantom appeared behind Zero and started taunting him. "Maybe if you can hit me, you'll free your friend," Sealerman said.
"He's not my friend, and I don't care about him," Zero said. "I am after you. My mission is to destroy YOU!" Zero launched himself at Sealerman... but Sealerman disappeared and appeared right behind him again.
"Oh, don't be so shallow," Sealerman said.

Next, Zero threw his boomerang shield at Sealerman. This hit Sealerman right on the head, dealing a bit of damage, and it looked like Steel was reverting back to his senses. ...But it was unsure if he had full control over himself.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 18, 2018)

Bolo manages to get a good few hits at Steel and staggers him backward a bit, which actually does help weakening Phantom's control.

- Why... you... !

However, before he goes after Bolo again, Zero's head-shot at Phantom almost breaks the control. He falls on his knees again, shaking his head.

- U-ugh... wha... what's going on ?


----------



## Baalf (Feb 19, 2018)

"Oh no you don't!" Phantom Sealerman shouts before sending out his ghosts again, this time at Zero. Zero starts slashing at the ghosts, dissipating most. ...But he misses one and it enters his body. Now it was his turn. "FIGHT, my minion!" Sealerman shouted.

With that, Zero charges right after Steel, firing off a few shots from his gun in one hand while carrying his sword in another, ready to strike when close.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 20, 2018)

- Shit !

Steel narrowly blocks off Zero's shots and, when he's close enough, goes for a heavy shield bash to knock him back. However, he seems rather glad about this.

- I'm gonna bitch the slap outta you, pretty boy !... Or, the other way around !


----------



## Baalf (Feb 20, 2018)

Zero was knocked back by Steel's shield, not that it mattered. Zero then went in brandishing a fist. He charged again at Steel, throwing his fist after whatever he was going to use on him.

Meanwhile, Bolo tried to go after Sealerman. The moment Bolo spotted him, Sealerman sent more ghosts at him. Bolo spun his weapons wildly above his head, and this destroyed the ghosts. Bolo then tried to throw a bolo at Sealerman, but he missed as Sealerman disappeared and reappeared behind him.

"You might take a little more thought," Sealerman said. "Try my super spectre blast. It won't control you, but it's bigger, faster and can't be destroyed." With that, Sealerman launched a long and large spectral blast at Bolo. Bolo was not quick enough to dodge, and found it shooting through his body, disrupting his system momentarily and sending him to the ground. The blast hurt more than it looked. Bolo was still functional, but it felt like some of his circuts were coming loose after that.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 20, 2018)

Steel is about to trade blows with Zero, but instead he just bashes the hunter in the face again (though this time harder), before rushing to Bolo.

- Dude, you OK !?

He gets Bolo up and carries the injured  wombat on his back with his left hand, while his right hand holds the axe, now facing both Zero and Phantom.
He gulps nervously, despite trying to act tough.

- Let's go, just me and you...

He then flips the blade of the axe to its "heavy" mode.

- Let's go, it's one on two.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 21, 2018)

"I'm fine..." Bolo said before trying to use his right arm. ...But the arm just swung limply. Bolo then tried to move his left arm, having better success. "Grrr, right arm disabled. Go, just fight Zero. Do NOT damage him. Sealerman's the badguy. Zero is being controlled.

Zero went right after Steel again. He tried to swipe his hands at Steel's axe.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 21, 2018)

Steel bashes Zero's hands off with a cleave of his axe.

- Can't leave the bastard unharmed if I gotta defend both you and myself, dude !

He then quickly gets out of the way, to the nearest wall, and gets Bolo down. Then he gets a shield and stands his ground.

- This is gonna suck...

He brings his shield up and rushes straight at Phantom like a charging bull, knocking Zero out of the way.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 22, 2018)

But when he tried, Zero thrust his arm into Steel's shield and STOLE his shield. He then brandished his sword again and took a few swings at Steel.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 22, 2018)

- Mother--

Steel takes the tip of the sword across his arms ; only a glancing hit, but still pretty sting. However he manages to block and deflect all other hits with his axe.

- Oi, Bol ! Ya have any of that throwing stuffs left ? I got two jerk-bags wanting to gank-spank me here !


----------



## Baalf (Feb 23, 2018)

Bolo watched the two fight, and they were both holding their ground. When suddenly, he saw him: Phantom Sealerman, and he was watching the fight, laughing. at the two fighting. He noticed Bolo was off his radar, so he used this time to blindsight him.

"Puppet show's over, Sealerman," Bolo muttered before he wound up his Bolo in his left arm and slung it right at Sealerman. ...It was a direct hit! They swung right around Sealerman, tying him up and sending him crashing to the ground.

"Huh?... Why are we fighting?" Zero asked Steel. It seemed that Sealerman had lost his grip on him.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 26, 2018)

(Sorry for not replying. Still recovering from conflicts with my family.)


----------



## Baalf (Feb 26, 2018)

(No biggie. Take your time.)


----------



## Steelite (Feb 27, 2018)

Steel is perfectly unharmed, despite Zero's full effort (or at least, for the moment) at attacking him earlier. When the hunter is back to his sense, Steel only growls :

- I didn't steal your comb or your hair gel, alright ?

He then points at Phantom being immobilized :

- That weirdo got us under control. You waste him, or I do.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 27, 2018)

(No offense, but you could have Steel be a bit more scarable, especially since he's not technically a robot. This was kind of a peeve of mine when we did our other RP.)

"Why... don't you guys do it together?" Bolo asked. "It could be... an exercise in... errr... well you might not dislike each other as much."
"I don't like the idea, but I'll try it," Zero said.


----------



## Steelite (Feb 27, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (No offense, but you could have Steel be a bit more scarable, especially since he's not technically a robot. This was kind of a peeve of mine when we did our other RP.)


(Can't be too good and parry all the attacks, eh ? Tsk, alright.)



BennyJackdaw said:


> "Why... don't you guys do it together?" Bolo asked. "It could be... an exercise in... errr... well you might not dislike each other as much."
> "I don't like the idea, but I'll try it," Zero said.


(Oooooo do a team attack like in Mega Man X8 ?)


----------



## Baalf (Feb 27, 2018)

(Sure, although I haven't played that one, but I've seen X-Play's review of it. ...They gave it a 2 out of 5. 
Because of that game, though, every time I play as Megaman in any game, whether it be a Megaman Game, Smash Brothers 4 or otherwise, I always find myself blurting out "Noooooooo!" the way X does in Megaman X8 for some reason.)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 1, 2018)

Steel lets out a huff.

- A'ight. Team-combo up in this, eh ?... Let's at least pretend to be cool.

He then positions himself on one side, keeping Phantom in between him and Zero, then prepares the axe.

- Ready when you are.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 1, 2018)

"Aww, is that you?" Sealerman asked. "Turning on your own ally? I mean, don't we have the same mission? To make this a perfect world for humans? That was what you wanted, right? We have the same goal, but you turn on me? I mean, you've done what we have for centuries, and you think you can just go Anakin Skywalker (Star Wars Reference #3) on me? You realize that killing me would be a step in undoing this utopia we created together." Zero paused for a few seconds.

"Talk is cheap," he said right before rushing in and charging through Sealerman with his blade, hoping a combination of his blade and Steel's weapon would destroy him.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 2, 2018)

- Took you long enough.

Steel follows right after Zero's attack with his own series of cleaves, as he breaks through Phantom with the axe.
After about 8 hits, he grabs Phantom's body, and gets in a stance, as if preparing for a jump, while waiting for Zero.

- On 3. 1... 2...


----------



## Baalf (Mar 3, 2018)

Zero jumped in with Seal and shared the final blow with his sword.

In Sealerman's final breath he said "So... you've made your choice, Zero. You've went against your own mission and sided with the villains. Not that it matters. The worthless of the Earth are dying, and you're too late to stop what's already happened. ...So be it." After that, he blew up.

"He's wrong," Bolo said. "About everything. We're not villains, and nature still has a chance to coexist with humans. He did have a point that you will have to do more than "kill Senator Palpatine" (Star Wars Reference 4# I mean seriously, after killing innocent Children and blowing up an entire planet, the fact that Luke forgives him just for killing Palpatine always came off as B.S. for me, to be honest) if you want to save the Earth. Humans aren't evil, but neither is nature."

"Hmph, he was just a madman," Zero said. "It didn't matter who's side he was on, he was dangerous."

"I know, one day, you will realize we are not your enemy, Zero," Bolo replied.

(Want them to gain powers like Phantom Sealerman?)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 4, 2018)

(Sure, that sounds nice. Though, I prefer being more like Axl, getting new weapons instead of power.)

Steel puts his equipment away.

- You'll see, human buddy.

He then kicks at the remains of Phantom, and grabs some of the scraps.

- These would be good for makin' new weapons... heh, I ain't really a robot and I'm makin' weapons for super robots themselves. Fun.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 4, 2018)

(I got an idea for Bolo's move.)

"Interesting," Bolo said. "We could also use these parts for upgrades." Bolo then tried to steer Steel away from Zero. "But should we take Zero back to base? I don't know if I trust him enough yet."


----------



## Steelite (Mar 4, 2018)

(I think I have some idea for this boss weapon, too.)

Steel glances at Zero when the latter isn't looking, then back at Bolo, whispering :

- He can still walk, so no need to.

(Alrighty, now back to the animal reploids' base for a cut-scene, hehe.)


----------



## Baalf (Mar 4, 2018)

"...You did help, so you can keep some of the parts," Bolo said.
"Gee, thanks," Zero replied.
"Don't worry, we'll see each other in the next mission," Bolo said.

Back at the base, Bolo and Steel were working on upgrades to their weapons and systems. "So... what do you think your ability is going to be like?" Bolo asked Steel.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 6, 2018)

Steel ponders a bit while in his workshop.

- I'm not sure... I don't even know how ghosts and spirits work with machines in the first place.

He checks on his armor : the repair and upgrade process is finished.
He then goes to make himself a pair of kite shields, to replace the current shields that seem to be a bit too unwieldy for his taste.





Once done with his equipment, he checks the data analyzed from Phantom.

- Alright, let's see what we got... hmmm... still no idea what I'd get. What about you ?

(Delayed post literally because I have zero idea for this.)


----------



## Baalf (Mar 7, 2018)

"Hmmm," Bolo seemed to have been working on his weapons. Eventually he hung his weapon down and then... he swired his bolo above his head, and the next thing you knew, Phantom's ghosts came out of the bolo, flying away in the air. "Hmmm... looks like a useful anti-air move," Bolo responded.

(My idea for his Phantom move is a strict anti-air move that summons ghosts above his head and sends them out in a few different directions above his head.)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 7, 2018)

Steel ponders a bit with the idea, and thinks hard about it.
Eventually, he comes up with something.

- Heh, I think I got it. One sec.

After a while of altering the data in Phantom's core, he takes it out of the forge, then absorbs it in his hand, as it dissolves into what look like digital pixels and surrounds him.

- Let's give it a shot.

He then starts attacking in the empty air, and sees that every time he makes a move, a ghostly after-image of him follows a second later, mimicking the exact same move, at the same speed and direction, and at the same range. His attacks with the shields also cause a ghostly shield to appear, too.

(I'm thinking that this would be more of a passive effect : the ghostly attacks are unblockable, but do no damage at all. Instead they restore my health with each hit. How's that ?)


----------



## Baalf (Mar 8, 2018)

(Oooh, that is quite creative. )

"That looks fancy," Bolo said. "I look forward to seeing what that can do. ...Okay, we still have seven Mavericks to deal with.

Name: Tunnler Magman
Area: Earth's Core
Theme: Stark Farm (F-Zero: Maximum Velocity)
Scenario: Magman plans to plant a giga-bomb in the Earth's Core that will raise the magma levels to engulf most of the earth. Disable the bomb to save the planet.

Name: Venus Slytrap
Area: Overgrowth Temple
Theme: Knossis 1 (Tetris Plus)
Scenario: Slytrap's created a breed of poisonous seeds that she plans to spread throughout the world. Destroy the supplies in a cryptic temple.

Name: Vector Rabia
Area: Digital Database
Theme: Genocide Heart (SaGa Frontier) (Note: I'm trying not to use themes from Megaman Hacks, but I'm making an exception here)
Scenario: Hack into a computer to enter the digital world: Vector Rabia's domain that already controls a good chunk of people's lives, but Vector plans to use the digital world for a mass corruption.

Name: Corvid Karasuman
Area: Nightmare Chaple
Theme: City of Ancients (Final Fantasy 7: Advent Children)
Scenario: Corvid plans to use a gigantic tractor beam to pull the moon dangerously close to the Earth, which will cause massive tsunamis around the world. Destroy the tractor beam while avoiding the dark curse of the chaple.

Name: Sonic Soundog
Area: Red City
Theme: Evolution '81 (Magician's Quest: Mysterious Times)
Scenario: A dangerous reploid with a machine that sends sonit soundwaves to be heard around the world. These soundwaves can crumble cities and need to be destroyed.

Name: Phantom Sealerman (Destroyed)
Area: Antarctica
Theme: Clashing of Waves (CastleVania: Order of Ecclesia)
Scenario: (Completed)

Name: Skwerbulent Mai
Area: Dutch Wind Farm
Theme: Law's Theme (Tekken Tag Tournament Console Version)
Scenario: Mai has rigged the Wind Plant Turbines to create worldwide windstorms in a land of Windmills and... no that's pretty much it. Destroy the riggings to set the turbines back to normal.

Name: Hermit Dreamfog
Area: Delusional Reality
Theme: Bramble Blast (Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest)
Scenario: Enter a fantasy world of forests, snowfields, deserts and wildlife abound in a sad tale of one Maverick's attempt to engulf the real world inside his made up world.

There's not much point, but we do have the option of going back to Antarctica to see if we missed anything. (As they made a tradition starting, I think, Megaman Six?)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 8, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (Oooh, that is quite creative. )


(Hehe, I like to follow Zero's style : having loads of techniques and weapons to handle himself.)

Steel looks around the stages.

- Hmmmmm... let's see... we just did some ghost weirdo named Phantom... how about we try that one next ?

He points at Hermit Dreamfog's stage.

- I always hate being in places that are... how do you say it, made-up reality ? Virtual reality ? So, I wanna clear it asap.

He bumps his fists together (and so does his after-image).

- Things are gonna get reeeaaal ugly, heh.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 9, 2018)

An image of a very scary looking horror figure with huge eyes and wispy wires for hair came out of a swirling amonite shell. He looked semi-zombie-like, really, though was clearly a humanoid robot in a metalic shell with a purple gem in it.

*HERMIT DREAMFOG*


 *Play BGM: Bramble Blast (Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy's Kong Quest)*

 The area Bolo and Steel entered was... suspiciously peaceful. A tranquil and beautiful forest of falling leaves. There was a serious glare from the sun, and plenty of animals to be seen, such as deer and squirrels. "This looks like a paradise," Bolo said. "But this is all an illusion."


----------



## Steelite (Mar 9, 2018)

Steel had chills down his tail at the appearance of the maverick, and now finds himself in this sort of virtual-reality made up by said maverick.

- Huh... rainbow, sunshine, beautiful trees, happy animals...

He shakes his head and prepares the shields :

- If it's just an illusion, then this is far creepier than a freaking graveyard.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 11, 2018)

It didn't take them long, however, to come across some opposition. As they walked through the tranquil scene, popping out of the ground were several disquised turrets.

"Ugh, this isn't all this world has to offer, is it?" Bolo said. Immediately, Bolo slung one of his weapons at one, taking it out without much problem. "Too basic."


----------



## Steelite (Mar 11, 2018)

Steel kicks at the other turrets and breaks them off.

- This is better than feeling like trapped in a kid's cartoon. MODERN CARTOON. Fuck me if I see "Teen Titans Go !" or "Uncle Grandpa" or other bullshit in this place. That'd be hell.

He doesn't show it, but he really looks forward to getting some actions now.
Maybe to end the painfully pretentious appearance this fake world is trying to disguise as.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 11, 2018)

"I... kinda liked "Steven Universe" and "We Bare Bears," Bolo admitted before destroying the last turret. "...There, all done." ...But then MORE turrets popped up. In addition, some more humanoid reploids came up, but these were weilding bear traps. "...Oh come on. ...Also, "Star And the Forces of Evil" pisses me off. I mean they have all these cute, clever and unique villains, yet the main character's a bland, generic mary sue?"

Before any of the reploids attacked, one of the turrets started to go haywire and, instead of shooting Bolo or Steel, started shooting at OTHER turrets!


----------



## Steelite (Mar 11, 2018)

- I dunno what's the deal with "Steven Universe", but so far it's not AS bad as the other shit, I guess...

That is, until he is interrupted by the presence of the humanoid reploids.

- What the, who're those--

Then he sees all turrets shooting at each other.

- ... What on earth is going on here ?


----------



## Baalf (Mar 12, 2018)

"Back for another exciting adventure with your rivals again, Zero?" Bolo asked.

Sure enough, Zero had shown up and was using his new special move, a ghost summon that controls reploids that it consumes. "It appears so," Zero said. "Don't you think we'd save time by choosing different missions?"


----------



## Steelite (Mar 13, 2018)

Steel shrugs :

- How we all picked the same mission is beyond me, brah.

He almost jokes that Zero may have some sort of connection with him and Bolo, but he holds himself back immediately, feeling like it'd be a really bad insult to the relationship between him and his lover.

- In any case, now that we're back here, how about we engage in *Jolly Co-operation* ? Heh.

(Dark Souls, baby.)


----------



## Baalf (Mar 14, 2018)

"Yeah yeah, sure, only doing this because Ceil's got a new partner," Zero said. "She said her name was Mara. Never heard of her, but she said they had a long-time friendship."

"Never heard of her myself," Bolo said.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 16, 2018)

(Sorry for late reply, mid-term exams are a bitch.)



BennyJackdaw said:


> "Yeah yeah, sure, only doing this because Ceil's got a new partner," Zero said. "She said her name was Mara. Never heard of her, but she said they had a long-time friendship."
> 
> "Never heard of her myself," Bolo said.


Steel lets out an exhausted yawns.

- I'm gettin' real tired of lookin' at this place. Can we just rush ahead and burn it to the ground ?


----------



## Baalf (Mar 16, 2018)

"Indeed," Zero said before slashing another robot. Bolo slung his weapon at one of the humanoids to knock it out.

"I don't disagree, but I am disappointed that a real place like this doesn't exist," Bolo replied.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 16, 2018)

(Attempted to broke the 4th wall there just to tell you to skip ahead, lol. Otherwise there's nothing for me to work on anymore, just beating up robots and talking xD)


----------



## Baalf (Mar 17, 2018)

With the robots destroyed, the three went on to a fork in the trees, going down a long path. ...But when they got out on the other side, they didn't see more forest: they saw desert! Beautiful shimmering sands complete with obligatory pyramids in the distance.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 19, 2018)

(Kinda hard for me to continue when there's too little to work with... can you get some more details in ? Otherwise I'm outta ideas.)


----------



## Baalf (Mar 19, 2018)

"Wow, this place is complex," Bolo said.
"There's an alcove down there," Zero said. "I see some more badguy mechs there."
"Great, and more of those sand sharks from Antarctica right before that," Bolo added.
"So, Steel, are you ready for action?" Zero asked.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 19, 2018)

Steel cracks his knuckles, and readies the shields.

- Ready already. Let's roll, folks. I call for shark sushi today.

(Dude, if you can make the posts longer for me to work on, that'd be great. If you're outta ideas, I can wait. Otherwise this is pretty painful. Sorry.)


----------



## Baalf (Mar 20, 2018)

(It's just... I'm not sure what to do right now besides more battles. What do you want?)


----------



## Steelite (Mar 20, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> (It's just... I'm not sure what to do right now besides more battles. What do you want?)


(Add more details to the areas, make the places have more to explore, and not just more things to fight ; something like that)


----------



## Baalf (Mar 21, 2018)

"Of course, that's optional," Bolo mentioned, pointing to a path leading to a sandy pyramid. "That might be more interesting."
"Hmmm, I wouldn't cross that off the options list, though," Zero said, pointing to a swirling sand pit.
"But that's quicksand," Bolo mentioned.
"In my experience, quicksand often leads to secrets," Zero mentioned.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 21, 2018)

Steel shakes his head at Zero's idea.

- Nuh uh. I'm not fond of secrets of the afterlife, pretty boy. You fancy robots can deal wirlth that, not an organic bull like me.

He points at the sand sharks :

- Why don't you go look for secrets there, if you're so interested. I'll keep those things off your back. How's that ?


----------



## Baalf (Mar 22, 2018)

"Fine, if you don't want to go down there, perhaps we can split up again," Zero said.
"Hmmm, do you think all three of us could take a path?" Bolo asked Steele.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 23, 2018)

Steel shrugs.

- I dunno, bruh. A path safe for me is probably boring as heck to you two. But I could try not to suck too hard at staying alive, heh.

He points back at the alcove.

- We'll try that, then. See where it leads to.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 23, 2018)

"Suit yourself," Zero said, diving into the swirling sandpit.

Bolo looked over at the sandshark and eventually, a few tried to jump on Bolo. Bolo found this as good a time as any to use his Phantom Ability. With a quick twirl of  his bolo, ghost were sent towards the sand sharks and the spirits consumed them... before blowing them up in midair. Since they were weak robots, that was what happened, but stronger robots wouldn't take as much damage from them.


----------



## Steelite (Mar 26, 2018)

(My current job makes me hate my life. Anyway, back. Sorry for the late reply.)

Steel looks at the ghosts attacking the sharks, and tilts his head to a side.

- I still don't understand how robots and ghosts actually work together like that...

He then just shrugs, and idly kicks the dusts off the ground, then cracks knuckles.

- Alright, we'll go down that alcove. See if there's anything nice.


----------



## Baalf (Mar 27, 2018)

"Hmmm, as they went down, they saw an underground tunnel. Bolo could see several paths. There was a high path with some low-hanging spikes that might need to be slid under, though the floor looked stable. A lower path had a sand pit with plenty of swirling pitfalls. Both paths had waterfalls of sand to obscure view and impede movement. Meanwhile, there was a sandfall behind them with a fairly shallow looking sandpit behind it. Possibly a secret area?


----------



## Steelite (Mar 28, 2018)

Sand, sand, sand, and more sand. Steel doesn't understand the nature of this place anymore. Even if it's pure virtuality and wants to be inconsistent or out of place... at least he hopes the boss of this stage would try to make it looks like it. From what he sees, this place just has no rhyme or reason whatsoever.
The only thing left to do is just play along.
He looks at the two paths, then points at the lower one. The pitfalls seem lethal, but there's more room for him to maneuver. The higher path just seem to close for someone his size.

- I'll go there. If you also take that way, you go first and I follow. How's that ?


----------



## Baalf (Mar 29, 2018)

"Very well," Bolo said. Bolo jumped into the sand, and started trudging through it. He knew to keep jumping through the sand, as that was usually what you had to do in quicksand situations like this. Polo was not built for Speed, though, so he couldn't go very quickly through sand.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 2, 2018)

(Uuuugh I hate my life... sorry for not having any mood to continue the RP when I was distracted by my bf breaking up with me.)

Steel tries his best to follow Bolo, but his chubby and bulky build is pretty problematic for the area where he needs to maneuver around, carefully, yet quickly.

- ... Hey, Bolo, I was thinking... if this is just pure virtual reality... or, better yet, just an illusion...

He rubs his head a bit.

- ... Do you think our phantom-like power can help us see through this ? And, like, reveal the actual area instead ?


----------



## Baalf (Apr 3, 2018)

( you can take a break if you want.)

"I don't see how it will work, but I see no possible consequence and trying," Bolo said.


----------



## Steelite (Apr 3, 2018)

(Yeah, I think I'm gonna take a break for now... sorry, but this whole thing is eating me from inside out.)


----------



## Baalf (Apr 4, 2018)

(I think I need a break, too. My hands seem to be getting better, but I'd rather not push it.)


----------

